# 1971 Battery Tray Support?



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I am kindly looking for someone to send me or post a picture of a 71-72 battery tray installed without the battery. I know it is a pain to unhook and pull out but i would greatly appreciate it. 
This is gonna sound really dumb but i am stumped. I purchased a 71 with bare engine compartment. I put the motor and trans in and went to install the battery tray but I cannot see how it bolts in. Is there a sub-frame for the battery tray to sit on? If so where can i get one? By the look of the tray, there was a pair of bolts holding the bottom of the tray. and the 2 upper back holes then one on the side. I turned it around every way with no luck. I snapped a few pix of what i am working with.
Could this be the wrong tray or the wrong Rad Support?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a picture of an illustration from a resto manual;


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the illustration. I have that book. I saw that on page 527 but still cant decipher what is under the battery tray. I am hoping for someone to have their battery out and might get a photo. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is your tray from a LeMans and supposed mount on the right side stead of the left side?


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

I am not sure. Looks similar to the illustration and the replacement trays. Bolt hole layout tells me there should be some type of brace from the fender well to the rad support for the 2 blots to hold onto in the back. I hate to buy a replacement if it will come in the same style as the one i have.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at this tray from the parts place inc dot com, it looks different from the one you have.
eBay Motors: 1968 69 70 71 72 GTO / LEMANS BATTERY TRAY (item 230193847324 end time Apr-17-08 09:52:06 PDT)


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

i was looking at that style, i think I can make that one work. OPG calls that one a 64-67 tray, but it looks like the bolt holes would line up with my mounts. Thanks for the link, its cheaper than opg.. i'll give it a try.


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Goodmark sent the battery tray and it fit perfect. Who knows where the one that came with the car is from. thx again


----------

